# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ndihme per Lasgush Poradecin

## suarda

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Kush mund te me ndihmoje me ndonje analize te poezise  " Vallja e yjve " te Lasgush Poradecit. Me duhet urgjentisht sot. Ju lutem nqs keni mundesi me ndihmoni. Flm

----------


## [Perla]

Yjte - e ndezur si fengjill
Qe vertiten pale - pale,
prej mosgjese zune fill
Plot me jete- e mall te vale.

Zume fill me dashuri
Qe kur bota zu te ngjizet,
Pa sikush per shok te tij
Pervelohet edhe ndizet.

Ndizet cas edhe per cas,
E sikur s'ka te shuar,
Pa pushtim i vete pas
Me nje sulm te llaftaruar.

E sikur nuk u mund
Yllin ylli qe ta kape,
Rrotull qiejve pa fund
Vene - e vine - e vene prape ...

Do te vene ne fluturim
Kudo jane - e kudo s'jane,
Neper qiell qe s'ka mbarim,
As fillim,as fund, as ane.

Kur mi te,kur nene te,
Kur me hire - e kur pa hire,
Do percajne gjithnje
Hapesire ... shkretetire ...

Ata ikin varg - e - varg
Me nje etje te pashuar
Sesa felle - e sesa larg
Shoq me shoq u pat larguar !

Kush j-u fali - aq deshirim
Dh'aqe zjarr e aqe flake,
Dhe'i gatoj me aq durim
Yjte- e lume e varfanjake ?

Se do nje , si per cudi,
Kur prej syresh rreth te ftohet,
E si ik... si gjithe ik ...
E pushton me zjarr te vete:

Sa me pak e shembellen:
Aq me shume - e ndjek deshira ...
Pa nga malli qe s'e gjen,
Dridhet gjithe hapesira.

...Kur po ja ! se qe pertej
Ndizen ererat nga pake:
Ylli - i zhdukur neper qiej
Vteviu e mori flake:

J-a pat shtene me nje cas,
Mun ne mes ne krahasuar,
Shoq-i vet q'i sillej pas
Me nje sulm te llaftaruar;

Q'e kish flaken mun ne gji,
Q'e zhuritte dashuria,
Q'e shkelqente me zili
Rrotull rrezeve te tija.

Yll i mjere e yll i lum !
Yll i lum e yll i mjere !
Sapo drita t'u pergjum,
Sheh nje shoq neper sketere ;

Ay vin ... e gjithe vin ...
Gjith me prane ...e gjith me prane ...
Sesa ndrin e vetetin !...
Sesa ndjen nje gaz pa ane ! ...

Sesi ndritesh perseri !
Sesi ndizesh persepari !
Sesi ndjek me dashuri
posi yll margaritari !...

Dashuri ! Heu ! mall i ri !
Dashuri ! keng' e durimit !
Ti liri ! Ti roberi !
Ti valim i shkrepetimit !

Yjte - e ndezur aq larg.
Lozin vallen e deshires
Duke ngritur varg - e - varg
Neper terr te hapesires.

*Poezia " Vallja e yjeve" mbete nje nga poezite me te spikatura te Poradecit,pasi ne te jane dendear disa nga motivet baze te krejt poezise se tij.Levizja emocionale e dashurise qe tronditi boten, tanime ne menyre metafotike e sublimuar eshte lartesuar, eshte ngritur ne qiej e eshte kthyer ne levizje universale.
Motivi dhe harmonia e valles zhvendosen ne nje hapesire pa ane e fund, qe eshte kozmosi.Yjet jane kthyer ne bartes se energjise se dashurise qe nuk merr fund kurre,por vetem percillet e transferohet nga njeri tek tjetri.Krejt poezia eshte e mbajtur ne kete tonalitet.
Shkalla e sublimimit arrin nje te atille nivel,saqe shpesh kjo poezi eshte quajtur si nje poezi kozmogonike,pra qe merret me ide dhe shpjegime te teorive per sistemet qiellore.
Por ne radhe te pare, ajo eshte nje lirike e dashurise,nga me te arrirat e Poradecit.*

_Nqs te duhet nje analize e plote,pasi te lexosh poezine mund tu prgj ketu pyetjeve dhe pergjigjet e tyre do te te ndihmojne ne perfundimin e analizes :_

1)Gjeni ne tekst foljet qe shprehin levizje (p.sh vertiten,vene,vine etj).Arsyetoni per dendurine e perdorimit te tyre.Si ndikon kjo levizje ne ritmiken e poezise ?
2)Beni nje liste te fjaleve qe tregojne nocione te hapesires e te kohes. Cfare fiton poezia nga perdorimi i ketyre fjaleve?
3)Ne vargjet e kesaj poezie jepet edhe ideja e perseritjes se pafund te kesaj "valleje". Me c'elemente jepet kjo ide? Jepni shembuj dhe argumentojeni.
4)Edhe ne kete poezi Lasgushi ka perdorur figuren e pezullimit (ne tekst e paraqitur me ane te pikave qe zene hapesiren e strofave).Motivoni perdorimin e kesaj figure ne kete poezi.
5)Vini re pranevenien e epiteteve ne kuptim te kundert "(Yll i mjere e lum ylli !)".Gjeni ne krejt poezine raste te tjera te ngjashme . Thoni arsyet e ketij perdorimi te vecante.Me se lidhen ato?
6)Si realizohet ne kete poezi lidhja e motivit te valles se yjeve, me lojen pa fund te dashurise?Ne cilen nga strofat e poezise eshte e shprehur me drejtperdrejt kjo?
7)Nje nga idete baze te kesaj poezie eshte ideja e harmonise.Arsyetoni dhe shpjegoni se me ane te cilave mjete te formes kjo ide transferohet tek lexuesi?
8)Analizoni natyren e rimes se perdorur dhe thoni nese kjo eshte ne perputhje me idene e shprehur me siper.
9)Ne cilen nga vargjet e strofat e poezise shprehet ideja e sakrifikimit?Komentojeni.
10) Perdorimi i sintagmes "sulm i llaftaruar" ne kete poezi ka te beje me :
a)forcen e goditjes
b)intensitetin e dashurise
c)mllefin e urrejtjes
d)ritmin e valles
Arsyetoni secilen pergjigje tuajen.

Ps. Edhe une e kisha per analize kete poezi,duke analizuar keto pyetje e zhvillova,por nuk po gjej blloku ne te cilin e kam zhvilluar. Nqs u kushton vemendje pyetje s'do ta kesh aspak veshire.Gjithashtu ki parasysh vecorite e stilit te Poradecit. Mund t'i gjesh ketu 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...sgush+poradeci

Pune te mbare e dalsh me sukses !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## suarda

Shume faleminderit perla.  shpresoj ta gjesh bllokun...  Suksese

----------

